# Silver Dapple and Chocolate Palomino.



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

As I have posted before I've been researching and pricing out some Gypsy horses for sale and I came across a breeder's website that has a buckskin tobiano colt for sale. I emailed her and asked her how much she wanted for him and she replied with a simple "What do you know about Gypsy horses?" ... I was curious about what she meant by this although I figure she's just trying to see if I'd be able to care for one of her babies properly... although, when I went back to her website I noticed something disturbing... well not really all that bad but it gives some insight into what kind of breeder she might be. What I noticed was that she has this colt, who is clearly a buckskin, listed as a "buckskin palomino". I also noticed that the stallion that she proudly boasts about, and I don't blame her really as he's gorgeous, but she has him advertised as a "chocolate palomino (rare Silver Dapple)" So, in my response to her I mentioned the fact that both buckskin and palomino are to distinct colors as well as a chocolate palomino and silver dapple being two distinct colors. She hasn't replied as of yet but would any of you consider buying a horse from someone who doesn't know the difference in these colors? She obviously hasn't had her horses genetically tested or maybe she has and she's just naive about the differences.

Still I don't know if I want to buy a horse from someone who doesn't have that knowledge. Anyways, what do y'all think?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I hate when people can't tell colours like that apart. However, I live in Australia, where people still consider buckskin and dun to be the same thing -.-


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I wouldn't be "so" concerned by the chocolate palomino, as it's almost become a common term for silver dapples and she DID know the correct term. The buckskin palomino thing is weird though, you can have buckskin and palomino DUNS but you can't possible have a buckskin palomino.

Honestly though, MOST people are not color experts. I know TONS of top notch trainers, coaches and even breeders who don't have a clue about color. Unless you're breeding horses that have unusual colors, or horses that have genetic defects connected to color (aka. pintos with frame) then most people don't really NEED to know about color.

Granted, it's stupid if you're bragging about color on your website and don't have a clue what you're talking about, but I definitely would not take lack of knowledge on color to be an indication of someone who is generally uneducated about horses.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Unless she's boasting about being an expert on horse genetics, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

